# Suche jemanden zum werben auf Blackmoore PvP Allianz



## Xuec (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

 

suche jemanden denn ich werben kann zum gemeinsamen schnellen leveln !

Biete Erfahrung und Starthilfe.

Ich würde gerne 2-3 Chars. auf 100 leveln (das geht sehr schnell mit dem 300% Boost)

Wie in der Überschrift schon steht bin ich auf dem sehr gut Bevölkertem Server Blackmoore auf der Allianz Seite.

 

Schreibt mich einfach ingame an riGi#2849


----------

